# Favorite Read Alouds to Kids?



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just posted in another thread about books I've been reading to my kids.
We are always looking for suggestions.

Have read many, some of our favorites: Where the Red Fern Grows, Tom Sawyer, Mr. Poppers Penguins, Indian in the Cupboard

What have you read to your kids?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Great question.

When my children were very small I read poetry and short stories to them: A Child's Garden of Verses, Anderson's fairytales, etc.

I think the first full books were the James Fenimore Cooper Leatherstocking Tales pentalogy. Maybe not all of them. I don’t remember now. Here are some others that come to mind:

The Jungle Books
Mary Poppins
Little Women
Moby Dick
The Call of the Wild
White Fang
The Sea Wolf 
A Swiss Family Robinson
Robinson Crusoe

Reading to them turned my children into readers but my grandchildren don’t like me to read to them. If it doesn’t have a joystick, they’re not interested.

Jeff


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anything by Judy Blume or Beverly Cleary.

Rla1996


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Btw, I'm talking about regular dead tree books here, altho some are available on Kindle I suppose...

Here are some of our family favorite classics (covering several different age groups here and in no particular order):

The Chronicles of Narnia by C.S. Lewis
The Earthsea series by Ursulas K. Le Guin
Misty of Chincoteague








anything Beatrix Potter for the wee little ones
Stuart Little








Frank L Baum's Oz books
Treasure Island
the Tarzan books by Edgar Rice Burroughs
Where the wild things are








Goodnight Moon








the Runaway Bunny








the Velveteen Rabbit








Charlotte's Web









I actually bought both of these to my Kindle for _me_ to read since it's been so long since I've read them (and they were super inexpensive, too:

The Secret Garden







by Frances Hodgson Burnett
The Wind in the Willows







by Kenneth Grahame


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorites to read aloud to kids are Roald Dahl's children's books (I can't stress strongly enough that it be his _children's_ books, I won't make that mistake twice), and A.A. Milne's Pooh stories. Alas, none of which are available on the Kindle yet.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

quickfics said:


> My favorites to read aloud to kids are Roald Dahl's children's books (I can't stress strongly enough that it be his _children's_ books, I won't make that mistake twice), and A.A. Milne's Pooh stories. Alas, none of which are available on the Kindle yet.


Oh, yes, of course - the Pooh books are one of our favorites, too. We even had a tabby cat named "Tigger."


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

quickfics said:


> My favorites to read aloud to kids are Roald Dahl's children's books (I can't stress strongly enough that it be his _children's_ books, I won't make that mistake twice), and A.A. Milne's Pooh stories. Alas, none of which are available on the Kindle yet.


Good Suggestion about Roald Dahl. My oldest had to read his autobiography Boy over the summer and has read many on his own, but the 2nd son hasn't so...
James and the Giant Peach or Charlie and the Chocolate Factory? Or a different one?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*My daughter enjoyed Tales of Despereaux and James and The Giant Peach. I read them to her when she was in Kindergarten and she just loved them *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *My daughter enjoyed Tales of Despereaux and James and The Giant Peach. I read them to her when she was in Kindergarten and she just loved them *


Tales of Despereaux is now a movie. I don't know when they are releasing it, but I saw the previews when I took my granddaughter to see HSM 3.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We just finished a read-aloud of Harry Potter and we're starting on Chronicles of Narnia. My kids also enjoy the Warriors series and if I don't read Star Wars to my son a couple of times a week he freaks out. My middle girls also like the Disney Fairies series.

Here are a few others:

Sing Down the Moon
Island of the Blue Dolphins
Shiloh
Number the Stars
Call it Courage
The Sign of the Beaver
Anne of Green Gables
The Secret Garden


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

My kids loved the Oz books.

The grandkids just love books, period. We have almost all the Seuss books here and they always bring a backpack full when they come to visit. Jackson (almost 6) wants to read to me now!!


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Just posted in another thread about books I've been reading to my kids.
> We are always looking for suggestions.
> 
> Have read many, some of our favorites: Where the Red Fern Grows, Tom Sawyer, Mr. Poppers Penguins, Indian in the Cupboard
> ...


I always loved reading Dr Seuss to the kids, especially "Green Eggs & Ham" & "Oh, the Places You'll Go"


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

One of the greatest joys I remember from when my children were little was having them help read. When they were learning their letters I'd point to the a's and I's and let them say them. They thought that was really neat, that they could read. Later we moved on to the big words like "and" and "the". Wish I was nearer my grandchildren so we could make the same memories.


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's another good one (not available on Kindle):

The Neverending Story







by Michael Ende (Author), Ralph Manheim (Translator)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Xia said:


> Here's another good one (not available on Kindle):
> 
> The Neverending Story
> 
> ...


Also a good movie, I think. . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51E10i8t8NL._SL500_AA242_PIkin-dp-500,BottomRight,-14,38_AA280_SH20_OU01_.jpg

And it's only $2.95. My copy is so old I've had to tape it back together several times. I won't even be able to hand it down to my granddaughter.

As soon as I post this, I'll buy this one through the Board.

ETA: Oops, did something wrong, the image didn't post, but I think the link works.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Trying again.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

You got it! Thanks, gertie.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have kids, but I don't remember my parents reading to me. So I asked them if they ever read to me. They said my nanny did. Then when I could speak I started to look at childrens' books and made up my stories to go along with the pictures. My cousin, who I am used to reading to, is starting to do the same.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My daughters favorite was Fox in Sox


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are links to some PD books for children and young adults from the most reliable sources:

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?forumid=128&order=ASC&sort=ebook&pp=30&genreid=children&ltr=
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?forumid=128&order=ASC&sort=ebook&pp=30&genreid=youngadult&ltr=

http://manybooks.net/categories/CHI

http://feedbooks.com/type/Young%20Readers/books

One caveat: Most are reflections of their time and should be thoroughly vetted before read-aloud sessions.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thans for all the suggestions, keep em coming.  
I plan on reading out loud to my kids as long as they let me.
The younger two love Dr. Seuss, I am pretty sure we have his entire library.
The older ones and I are starting The Phantom Tollbooth tonight, and are following that up with Harriet the Spy!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Tales of Despereaux is now a movie. I don't know when they are releasing it, but I saw the previews when I took my granddaughter to see HSM 3.


*December 19th...we can't wait!!!*


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh where do I start? (I don't have kids but I'm a Children's Librarian).

The Paddington books by Michael Bond
*Anthing* by Lloyd Alexander, but especially _The Marvelous Misadventures of Sebastian_, and _The First Two Lives of Lukas Kasha_, and _The Cat Who Wished to be a Man_, and let's not forget the 5 books in his Chronicles of Prydain series.
The Chronicles of Narnia series by C.S. Lewis
_The Penderwicks_, and _The Penderwicks on Gardam Street_ by Jeanne Birdsall
_The Princess Academy_ by Shannon Hale
_Ella Enchanted_ by Gail Carson Levine. She also has some novellas that were published separately but have been compiled into 2 volumes: The Princess Tales, vol 1 and The Princess Tales, vol 2. They're slightly updated folk tales with some twists. Excellent for girls who can't get enough princess stories.
The 4 books in Enchanted Forest Chronicles by Patricia Wrede.
_21 Balloons_ by William Pene duBois
_The Wish Giver_ by Bill Brittain. (Be careful what you wish for.....)

I could go on, but I will stop here....


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BETSY!!

BJ's being naughty again. . . .


(stop touching me!!)


Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> image removed so as not to encourage the children


Jim, Jim, Jim....
shakes head sadly while trying not to laugh, much as she does with the grandkids...

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> Oh where do I start? (I don't have kids but I'm a Children's Librarian).
> 
> The Paddington books by Michael Bond
> *Anthing* by Lloyd Alexander, but especially _The Marvelous Misadventures of Sebastian_, and _The First Two Lives of Lukas Kasha_, and _The Cat Who Wished to be a Man_, and let's not forget the 5 books in his Chronicles of Prydain series.
> ...


Thanks for this list!


----------



## emapocalyptic (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to second the Paddington Bear books, they are simply gorgeous.

My little boy is three and we read to him every night, and have since he was 1 week old. Of course, being a writer I'm a little biased, but I think it's so important to foster the love of reading.

Anyway, I'd also like to recommend The Gruffalo by Julia Donaldson - in fact everything by her has been a joy so far, but the Gruffalo is my little Bean's favourite by far.

Em x


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

In addition to a lot of the ones that have been mentioned, my kids also really enjoyed listening to the Inkheart Series, A Wrinkle in Time (although we didn't like the next book as much and never made it to the third), and of course Harry Potter. When they were younger, they also liked the My Father's Dragon series and Junie B. Jones. We're currently reading Eragon.

Someone upthread mentioned The Phantom Tollbooth. I remember loving that book myself as a child -- how is it as a read-aloud? I know my kids would love it, but wasn't sure if all of the wordplay would "translate" well for someone listening to it rather than seeing the printed words.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

My children and grandchildren loved _The Gunniwolf_. Here's a PDF: http://www.piercecountylibrary.org/files/library/gunniwolf-activity_001.pdf


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

My kids and I loved Shel Silverstein's A LIGHT IN THE ATTIC. Terrific collection of short narratives. 
L.J.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Worlds Fair 1992 is a great all-ages book that I read to my kids (8 and 4). They would always cry, "No!!!!" whenever I said "Ok, we will stop reading and pick up tomorrow."


----------



## Rob Steiner (Apr 14, 2010)

My four-year-old daughter currently loves the Amelia Bedelia books. Course, it helps her name is also Amelia.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Just posted in another thread about books I've been reading to my kids.
> We are always looking for suggestions.


Hi Mom of 4, I use Jim Trelease's Read-Aloud Handbook for suggestions - every book he recommends has been a winner in my house. My kids think I'm a genius at picking out books they'll like. I let them go on thinking it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Kipling's _ Just So Stories_. I used to read those aloud to DD on the playground when she wanted a break, and within minutes there'd be other kids gathering around to listen as well.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

just so stories are great. I am reading aloud "alice in wonderland" and its lots of fun
sylvia


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Last night I started reading *Redwall *by Brian Jacques, to the kids. It's a medieval mice adventure. So far so good. Looking forward to continuing with the reading tonight.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

My first graders loved all of the Frog and Toad books.  These are terrific for K-2.  They also enjoyed the Junie B. Jones series.  I believe that some of the Frog and Toad books are on Kindle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

I'm reading The Chronicles of Narnia to my 6 year old.  He LOVES it.  Just finished the Wizard of Oz, too, which he totally enjoyed (the Tin Man was his fave).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to add The BFG by Roald Dahl. It's been one of our favorite read-alouds this year.


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have to add The BFG by Roald Dahl. It's been one of our favorite read-alouds this year.


I had FORGOTTEN ABOUT THE BFG!! Thanks so much for reminding me of that one. Not to mention the Willy Wonka series (the Vermicious Knids alone... soooo fun). Thanks!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> Hi Mom of 4, I use Jim Trelease's Read-Aloud Handbook for suggestions - every book he recommends has been a winner in my house. My kids think I'm a genius at picking out books they'll like. I let them go on thinking it.


HaHa! I had just heard Jim Trelease speak at our school and bought his book when I started this thread so long ago! Thanks Em for reviving it! And perfect timing too, our last day of school was yesterday and we can use all these great suggestions for some great family summer reading! Thank you everyone!

Theresa


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

ak rain said:


> just so stories are great. I am reading aloud "alice in wonderland" and its lots of fun
> sylvia


I was wondering when someone would mention Alice! So many funny jokes that kids may not get unless they're read aloud (and somewhat explained, at times). I've found reading aloud helps with older books that have language kids might find stilted nowadays. We've read the entire HARRY POTTER series and Laura Ingalls Wilder (my boy got a little bored once we started hitting descriptions of Laura's dresses in LITTLE TOWN ON THE PRAIRIE). The OZ series is a great suggestion, since I loved those as a kid.

Along the same lines, when we go on road trips, we check out audio children's books from the library. A surprise attempted-rape scene in JULIE AND THE WOLVES had me diving for the Eject button, but we've enjoyed some real treasures. The BBC Winnie-the-Pooh with Judi Dench is absolutely delightful. Moaning Myrtle plays Piglet!


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Roald Dahl's The Witches


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

It had to be Harry Potter. That's practically the reason why I had kids in the first place.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> I was wondering when someone would mention Alice! So many funny jokes that kids may not get unless they're read aloud (and somewhat explained, at times). I've found reading aloud helps with older books that have language kids might find stilted nowadays. We've read the entire HARRY POTTER series and Laura Ingalls Wilder (my boy got a little bored once we started hitting descriptions of Laura's dresses in LITTLE TOWN ON THE PRAIRIE). The OZ series is a great suggestion, since I loved those as a kid.


Alice I think needs to be read aloud, is not that what the early kids stories were? we are reading "Watership down" aloud now it is excellent. it started out as a story told aloud to kids.

I mentioned it before my kids are excellent readers and my 12 year old still wants read to. stories at this level anyway need to be a stage harder then where they are currently reading. imo

sylvia


----------

